# Beulah, my Marine Toad



## jsheffield (Dec 9, 2018)

I've had her about a year and a half, and she was tiny when she arrived (almost the size of the top joint of my thumb).

Once she got big enough for pinkies, and then fuzzies, her growth has really taken off; it's to the point where it occurred to me today that the 10g tank she's always lived in is much too small for her.

I'm planning on moving her into a 20g long tank that I've got, which should work until summer; when I complete the new enclosure for Darwin, my redfoot, she can have his 50g.

She seems to love the simple life: hide, pool, reptile-carpet, an undertank heater, and a lid that keeps the temp and humidity at the point where she thrives. She nearly always poops in the pool, which makes keeping her tank clean pretty easy.

I started her out on tiny live crickets, then kept increasing her prey's size as she grew. She seems to enjoy the hunt, so I still feed her large crickets once a week. 

In addition to the crickets, she gets earthworms and fuzzies once a week each ... I feed her whichever I've got every other day on a rotating basis, so it's really a six-day week, but she doesn't mind.

I dust her food with vitamins once a week.

I think she'd eat fuzzies everyday if I served them up, but I've convinced myself the rotation and fasting is better for her ... I'd welcome input from anyone with experience with marine toads.

She's not smoking anymore, the lighter was just to help give context to her size.

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2018)

Beulah is a great name for a toad. Totally fits her.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 10, 2018)

Ugh..I just can't get past the pinkies and fuzzies! I couldn't keep something that had to eat those. Worms are ok, though. And crickets, if they don't get loose in the house.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't know if it would make it easier for you, but getting them frozen makes it easier for me (and probably too easy for Beulah ... she likes to hunt).

It's also now the cheapest part of her diet ... live food is spendy.

I'm curious to see just how big she can grow over time.

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm curious... What is her personality like?

Also, about the live food and the cost... It might be cost-effective to set up an earthworm colony. Much less complicated than crickets, and they're remarkably easy to gutload. The red wigglers in my box turtle's indoor enclosure have yet to turn down any type of turtle pellet I sprinkle beneath the turtle pool...nor any greens, for that matter.


----------

